# experimenting to get used to the new (to me) MES30



## fixer (May 15, 2013)

yesterday was moinkballs, today ABT's.  just a couple each of jalapenos, Serrano's and habaneros, stuffed with goats cheese and a Trader Joes cocktail sausage, wrapped in bacon and smoked with hickory pellets in my AMNPS.  delicious!  going to do up a bug batch this weekend for a party, might stick them on the weber kettle instead.













376942_10151949787329988_486042037_n.jpg



__ fixer
__ May 15, 2013


















405656_10151949906699988_530296373_n.jpg



__ fixer
__ May 15, 2013


















935259_10151949906629988_1024977401_n.jpg



__ fixer
__ May 15, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 15, 2013)

Looks good but Dude...Fill 'er up! Fifteen minutes in the Toaster Oven or regular Oven at 325*F, the Bacon crisps and they are as good as fresh out of the Smoker...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (May 15, 2013)

Nice job! Like JJ said, fill that thing up...they reheat quite well!


----------



## seenred (May 15, 2013)

Very tasty looking ABTs there, fixer!  We love ABTs! 

Red


----------



## fixer (May 15, 2013)

I haven't had these before and wanted to be sure I would like them!  Sunday's batch will be a full rack and a full rack of moinkballs in addition to the rest of the food (brisket the day before, ribs the morning of, veggies cold smoked a couple days ahead then sauteed in oil over the grill, chickens in the smoker/on the rotisserie/spatchcocked on the kettle)

Also, I was running out of bacon so I skimped a little on each one.  Sorry for my sins, but there will be no skimping this weekend


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 15, 2013)

Now your talking! Knock 'em Dead...JJ


----------



## reinhard (May 18, 2013)

Fixer they look very tasty. I love those as well. What the heck is a moinkball????? i want to make some. Reinhard


----------



## fixer (May 20, 2013)

basically Bacon wrapped meatballs


----------



## reinhard (May 22, 2013)

Thanks Fixer.  That would be a good addition on a tray. A variety of meatballs with bacon sealing the deal. Reinhard


----------

